# Finally got to try my YS-624TE!



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I picked this up back in April 2013 and while it ran well, the bucket had major corrosion issues, even more than originally anticipated.

Here's a picture from the day I brought it home, with the missing muffler guard and all










I was able to buy a new muffler guard from boats.net. Good thing as I did, because it is no longer available from Yamaha! 

I cleaned up the augers as best I could using an electrolysis tank. Here are some before and after pictures:


















But then the project hit a big-time snag... here's what I found underneath the scraper bar:










The steel around the 2 spots on the right was so thin that I was able to puncture a hole with a screwdriver. It sat for while as I pondered my next move. In the end, I was able to find a guy on Yamaha nabble whose father owned a Yamaha dealership back in the day. He sold me a bucket that was structurally intact. I put the snowblower back together just to not have the snowblower in pieces. The augers and the impeller were still unpainted. In the meantime, many snowblowers projects came and went. The Yamaha deserved better.

On a very warm day this past fall, I finally painted the augers and the impeller. I also installed a NOS light that I snagged on eBay.

It then sat for another 2 months until there was sufficient snow on the ground. That day was today. My patience was rewarded. For a good 5 minute stretch, it was nirvana. 










Too bad I ran out of snow today. :wavetowel2:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

way to go, nice rebuild on the 624te, so how was the first use


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> So, how was the first use...?


+ 1


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Its throwing distance rivals both of my tall chute Ariens blowers and my tall chute Bolens 824, and I didn't have to fight with it to keep the bucket from going over the snow.

Hopefully, it'll snow again this season and I'll get to use it again. I have a tripod+smartphone holder to take vids with for next time too.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

They do perform pretty good, I got to use one of them last year and I was very happy with it.

On this past storm I got to use two of my Yamaha YS828, pretty good performance and throwing distance (better that the YS624 IMHO). 
I'm hoping it snows again (hopefully more snow the next time as I noticed that the YS828 likes a full bucket better), and I'll see if I can do a side by side comparison with a Honda HS828. We will see.


----------



## PAfromQC (Oct 5, 2016)

i usually, once my snowblower is clean and dry, spray it with KROWN rustproof lubricant (either the multi-use T-32 or rust specific T-40) a the end of the season before storage and refresh before the first use of the season, then once or twice during winter. Helps to keep the moving parts happy and the rust away.


----------

